# Pneumatic and prob building videos



## gadget-evilusions

I am thinking about creating a bunch of short youtube videos, each highlighting a specific skill needed in the creation of pneumatic props. I am looking for ideas on topics that someone would specifically like to see. I will be doing my pneumatics 101 class at MHC this again, and will be filming it, or another version of it afterwards, for the first how to video. After that, I am probably going to start with how to drill holes in steel properly, the basics of mig welding, the basics of cylinder placement and design, etc. Any ideas are welcome, and I will try to get to as many as possible.


----------



## scream1973

This sounds Awesome Brian.. let us know when its posted


----------



## ibjeepin

I am in as well, it would be awesome. Cylinder placement and design would be great. I could cover tig welding as I suck at mig!


----------



## jschwinck

I am in for any instructional I can help with or learn howto wise.


----------



## deanhunt

That is a great idea. A good topic might be how to layout and distribute air to your various props. What size compressor, hoses, quick couplers, manifolds, small air tanks at the larger props, plastic tubing, fittings, etc..


----------



## halstaff

Is the MHC video available? I'm looking forward to seeing these!


----------



## gadget-evilusions

I didn't record at MHC so I'll have to do one shortly. I'll do a series and break up each of the topics.


----------



## scream1973

Looking forward to seeing them


----------



## gadget-evilusions

One long video, or shorter ones, around 5 minutes, covering specific topics? Normally my seminars run about 90 minutes long.


----------



## deanhunt

Shorter ones.


----------



## scream1973

I'm good with long form or short form .. whatever you would like to learn us


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

I too would like to these videos!


----------



## nimblemonkey

I'd love to have feedback on equipment- not just the size but the makes of compressors- how they compare to each other for haunt applications. I have been on the fence about sinking that much money into a compressor for one night's use, but I sure would like to get into pneumatic prop building. Any tutorials would be very useful for me.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

How many props and what kind do you need to run nimblemonkey?


----------



## gadget-evilusions

I got the first one done. It was by request. Someone wanted to see how to take apart and clean their solenoid valves if they got filled with water because of a lack of proper filter use. Here I show how to take apart, and reassemble a standard solenoid valve. I have more in process, but will make any that are requested first.


----------



## scream1973

Nice job.. very simple and to the point


----------

